
Why Wouldn’t You Want to Become a Developer? - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/why-wouldnt-you-want-to-become-a-developer-6a8117442cda
======
whipoodle
It's kind of dreadful work. Believe it or not, endless attention to arcane
detail is not enjoyable for everyone! Recently helping some designer
colleagues learn how to code has been interesting and eye opening.

~~~
CodeLikeAGirl
That is true. Some parts of it can be tedious. But the satisfaction you get
from building something that works is pretty awesome.

